# warranty issue/ raised torsion bars??



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i have the torsion bars on my 2008 2500hd d-max raised/tightened all the way to the max to compensate for the boss v-plow. Now the front axle is making some noise and i know something is broke and or letting loose. I know this problem was not caused by the torsion bars and heavy plow but im worried the dealer is going to give me a hard time or even deny repairs because i have the bars cranked and a 8'2" plow on a diesel truck when that truck is only rated for a 7' straight blade. 

has any one run into problems with this sort of situation? 

think i should turn the bars back down? 

in conjunction with the mud tires and a edge computer they may try to bend me over.


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

Unless they know what you have on it, Crank the bars back down and take it in without the plow on. They do not need to know what plow you have and unless they are a BOSS dealer they probably wont know


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i planned on taking it in with no plow for sure.

i just didnt want to mess around with the bars again. ohh well .


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

I would turn bars down for sure. Not sure what they'll say


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i would turn your bars back down and put the tune back down to stock! i know ford wont even warrentee anything that has been chipped or programmed!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree with these guys. Dealers are really cracking down on guys running power adders. Unfortunately you can't remove all evidence of the Edge as there will still be a tap in the manifold.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm not sure they would care or even know about the bars but make damn sure that tune is back to stock before you go in there. They sell new one with plows so that shouldn't matter, every chevy on the road with a plow has the bars turned up. Always better safe than sorry though, it will come down to how good your dealer is. A good dealer won't care what is done as long as that is not the reason for the problem.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Bars turned to the max is probably what broke something in the first place. Shouldn't need more than 4 or 5 turns, and if you do you should look at timbrens or air over gas shocks.Torsion bars turned all the way is a bad thing.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

The WARRANTY is for factory defects. It is not a 5 year/100,000 mile, if I break it during the warranty period, I can get it fixed free. If it is a factory defect go in and have it fixed. If you where plowing in the highest power setting on your programmer, man up and pay for it yourself. I am sure that the plow didn't break anything, but the t-bars should not have been cranked to the max. I am a little disappointed at all the responses. I guess lying and cheating is the american way ussmileyflag


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

mossman381;933972 said:


> The WARRANTY is for factory defects. It is not a 5 year/100,000 mile, if I break it during the warranty period, I can get it fixed free. If it is a factory defect go in and have it fixed. If you where plowing in the highest power setting on your programmer, man up and pay for it yourself. I am sure that the plow didn't break anything, but the t-bars should not have been cranked to the max. I am a little disappointed at all the responses. I guess lying and cheating is the american way ussmileyflag


He doesnt even know what the problem is yet so there is no way you can say it is or is not a result of cranking up the tbars and running an Edge. Take a few deep breaths....


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

I agree with mossman on this one. The factory rated the front axle with a specific GAWR and the engineers at Boss decipher'd it for you and told you you could run a 7-1/2' straight blade. In your infinite wisdom you put an 8'2" V and cranked the t-bars outside the factory z-height setting, and than ran more than stock power to it. Your are a crook if you take this in for warranty work and contributing to the demise of GM. It most certainly was the t-bar crank and plow that broke your front axle.

Oh, and were you running the recommend amount of ballast weight.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

lets get one thing straight, the problem has been present for two weeks. i did the bars 11mi ago so that surely wasnt the cause. When i bought the truck it had the programmer on it and the deciding factor for the purchase was whether or not gm would void the warranty. now the dealer i bought it from said no way is that programmer a problem and even sold me a extended power train warranty so i have a sturdy leg to stand on even if i have to take it 200mi back to the original dealer. 

i do see the seal leaking on the front axle and i know that wasnt caused by a plow being put on. 



trust me gm will be fixing it.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Why would you crank the t-bars all the way up when you think you have an axle issue? If you have a dealer that said they would warranty the truck, why are you on here asking if a dealer will warranty your truck? I am sorry that I don't agree with you on warranty work. I just put a plow on my 08 silverado and probably voided my warranty, because of people like you.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

newhere;934708 said:


> lets get one thing straight, the problem has been present for two weeks. i did the bars 11mi ago so that surely wasnt the cause. When i bought the truck it had the programmer on it and the deciding factor for the purchase was whether or not gm would void the warranty. now the dealer i bought it from said no way is that programmer a problem and even sold me a extended power train warranty so i have a sturdy leg to stand on even if i have to take it 200mi back to the original dealer.
> 
> i do see the seal leaking on the front axle and i know that wasnt caused by a plow being put on.
> 
> trust me gm will be fixing it.


If you have the plow prep package on it I would take it in and expect it to be fixed under warranty. My dealer said a few cranks on the bars will not void anything, so crank yours back to something reasonable first. If you have no plow prep on it and they see the BOSS mount, then you might be screwed. And mossman, how exactly does your warranty get voided over this situation?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

My warranty gets voided because of years of people breaking their trucks using plows on them and then taking them to the dealer and wanting the repairs to be fixed under warranty. If this guy really thought he had a factory defect, why is he undoing all his modifications. I like to modify my truck too, but when I have a problem I don't take everything off and then take it to my dealer. Am I the only one that thinks warranty work should be for factory defects?


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Here's my question to you: If my transmission starts to go because I plow snow, is that a factory defect? Should I not get it fixed under the 5 year/ 100k powertrain warranty? You're saying I should take the truck in and tell the service manager at the dealership, "don't worry this one's my fault. I plow snow so I abused that transmission. This one's on me."

That sounds stupid right?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Let me answer your question with some questions. Do you think your transmission will last 5 years/100,000 if you do not abuse your transmission while plowing? And you stay under your GVWR when towing? How about if you plow trying to stack like a frontend loader and shift into reverse at 5mph? How long will your transmission last if you are towing 10K over the GVWR? How long will your transmission last if you put a programmer on add 300ft lb of torque and go drag racing? Do you get where I am coming from?

GM has done their homework and under normal usage things do not break. There are factory defects that happen and that is what the warranty is for.

I just put my plow on this year. Lets say in three years from now my ball joints are shot. I will not take my truck in trying to get them replaced under warranty. I really don't think that will happen because I think the ball joints will handle normal plowing.

Every time gm fixes a problem that is not a factory defect, it will affect everybody that buys a new truck with increased cost and more things that void the warranty.


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

I still agree with mossman. Just because you've only had the problem 2 weeks and your bars have been cranked 11 months doesn't mean it's not the bars and plow. Any mechanical device will take a certain amount of overloading for a certain time. Eventually fatigue wear will catch up to you and something will break. Your trans example is bad too, simply plowing with a truck is not outside it's intended use, nor is towing. But plowing with too heavy a plow, with too much power, etc, etc is outside the intended use, similar to towing too much. You have very clearly gone outside the intended use in several areas, which is different then just maybe being a little "hard on equipment". 

I'm not saying that cranking the t-bars = voided warranty, mine are cranked on my 1500 to level. The fact is I'm still in the z-height range, so if I had a waranty (used truck) it'd be peachy.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

no you read that wrong the problem has ben evident for two weeks and i did the bars for a 11 mile drive home because the tires are 285's and are rubbing to bad to turn. im sure the tires will just add fuel to the fire. 

moss man i agree with you also, if i blow my transfer case out because im plowing with a 9'2" V with wings in 12'' of wet snow i wouldnt call that the dealers fault nor would i want them to fix it. 

but this problem has been avedent for a long time and i know for a fact it was not caused by the bars or the plow (plow hasnt been used) i can just see the dealer trying to make this a little loop hole.............. but that loop hole turned into a noose because over the last two days they (and seven others) faxed me a invoice and quote on a 2009 2500hd duramax 4x4 with a installed by them 8'2" VXT. i stated my greatest concern was the warranty being void with a plow on it. ALL SAID IT WOULD BE NO PROBLEM and put it in WRITING. 

so they will sell me the truck but wont back up a warranty? 

let me ask you a question mr.Moss, does that seem "right" to you? is that a ethical and value based way to do business?


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

sorry but you wouldn't catch me dead putting a 7'6" plow on a 2500hd truck. i run a business and i need to be efficient to make money. For a home owner or a week end worrier...... yeah...... lets get real if gm's work trucks cant handle a "real" plow then they need to step up the the plate and put a real axle and suspension under them. (no i dont mean a solid axle, lets not start that fight)


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Hate to tell you but the Edge leaves its evidence in every module in that truck, radio, seat module, Body control module, as well as ECM and TCM, they will check for reflash events, and when they see the Edge footprint, it will be black listed on GM service system. Sorry Dude.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

mossman381;935015 said:


> Let me answer your question with some questions. Do you think your transmission will last 5 years/100,000 if you do not abuse your transmission while plowing? And you stay under your GVWR when towing? How about if you plow trying to stack like a frontend loader and shift into reverse at 5mph? How long will your transmission last if you are towing 10K over the GVWR? How long will your transmission last if you put a programmer on add 300ft lb of torque and go drag racing? Do you get where I am coming from?
> 
> GM has done their homework and under normal usage things do not break. There are factory defects that happen and that is what the warranty is for.
> 
> ...


After 3 years your ball joints are out of warranty anyways. I stay under my weight when towing and got my truck weighed with the plow on and I'm under FAWR and GVWR with just me in the cab. I don't shift like an idiot when plowing. If something happens with my powertrain, it's going to the dealer for warranty work. That's why we all buy these "Heavy Duty" trucks. So they last. That's what the OEM's try to sell us on. Longer warranties and longer lasting parts. Snow plow prep package. THE TRUCK WILL BE PLOWED WITH. WARRANTY WARRANTY WARRANTY


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Just an FYI. Last time I was at the dealer, which was OCT, I read a bulletin on the wall that said: "Any 6.6 L Duramax brought in for warranty work without the stock size 245/75/16 tires will be denied." I have 265/75/16's from a 3500 SRW on mine so I asked the service manager what's up with this? He said oh don't worry about that 90% of the trucks we see have bigger tires. Chevy uses 245's to boost their HP and torque numbers. 
My point is GM and every other OEM will try to void our warranties for any reason so why would you try to cut them a break?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok, this thread has gotten off track. My origianl grip was he was going to try to undo all his modifications and hide the fact that he had a bigger plow than the truck was rated for, so he could sneak the truck into waranty work. He may have a broken part due to a factory defect. I don't know that. If gm doesn't have all the pieces to a puzzle, how are they going to see the picture.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

The dealer said they don't care about the edge. Again when I bought the truck it allready had the edge on it and they said the warranty was fine and they sold me the extended warranty that I belive I'm goin to discountinue and get my pro-rated money back. 

Giv e me 20 minutes and I will be able to tell you what's broke, I'm pulling it into the shop right now for lube filters and the check out. I have a feeling its a u-joint in the front drive shaft.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Could be a cv joint on that side. Check to make sure one of your boots are not torn.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

(Havnt got outa the truck yet its cold!) I will check that also. If you smack the gas real quick you can hear a clunk in the drive line so that's why I think its a u-joint and then at 60-65 mph it vibrates bad anything more then 65 and its smooth. 


Ok ok let me get to work!


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Rear drive shaft u-joint is the clunk and the vibration is the drivers side wheel bearing.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You say this is 08. How many miles are on this truck?


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

36,000 I have owned it since 28,000. I have made the assumtion that the old owner was a like shet head kid based on the flashy rims, wired for a sub box and nitto oversized tires and a edge tuner. Then he couldn't make his payments thus I have the truck. I don't doubt that its done more then one burn out and raced more then one import while it was in 4wd. But now its with me and I take care of her (I pay people to do that more like it)


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You got a pic of this truck? I would like to see the 285 tires.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh yeah and that jacka$$ put a block in the rear and did nothing to the front. So it lokked like a fat chick was at the wheel!!!

I don't want to show you a pic because it looks so good you will want to do it to your truck..... And a gm policy said anything over 245' will void you warranty and I know your totally against that! Haha


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Come on, I won't laugh......to hard anyways. I already have 285's on my truck. I probably don't have a warranty, but I have a cool looking truck.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

is it a gas burner?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Yup, it has the 6.0.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

You little girl, couldn't step up to the plate for a 6.6? I know you wanted it!! Are you a member of lawnsite?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't need an engine to boost my ego. Gas is easier to get where I live. The reverse gear on the d-max is way to low for plowing and I love the sound of a healthy V8 gas engine.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree with you about the R gear. It is horrible, but great for pulling other gas engine 2500hd outa the banks  .I have pics posted on lawnsite, that's why I ask.

Why don't the high ups see all the important stuff like that low gear like we do? Who needs a gear that low? Why can't they make a perfect truck. That would be far to much to ask for.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have not been on lawnsite. Do you have a link? I think the reverse gear is for backing up heavy trailers, which is why most people buy the d-max.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Ohh sorry I assumed you plowed snow in the winter and mowed grass in the summer like most people do.......that do this for a living that is . Being a weekend worrier with a 7'6" straight blade I can understand as to why you don't have a lawnsite membership.

I will post a few pics of it soon, they are 285 goodyears with kevlar so I assure you that they look far better then yours! Haha I'm just messin with you to make myself laugh. Take a second to cool down before you type your reply.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I do some plowing. Mostly our own stuff. I would really like a 9ft blade. I am looking for one now.  I have done some mowing too. The winter is our off season. We can't harvest moss when it freezes.

I have had goodyears. I like the BFG's better. I will keep my eye out for your pics.

Happy New Year


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I am just messin with you. I agree the bfgoodrich at's are far better then my goodyears mtr's. Night and day. So I take it you havrest moss for a living? Sounds awsome to me?! What do you do with it? Sell it to landscapers to make their work look aged and amazing?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I know you were messing with me. Mossing is what we do. I am a forth generation mosser. The moss holds 20 times its weight in water. We mostly sell to nurseries. They use the moss to pack roots of trees. It can be used for sandy soil and helps prevent transplant shock. I have not seen a plant that does not like the moss. It is also used for topiary.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

What?! Get out. That's crazy. They don't have a chemical agent that can do the dame thing as moss? I have seen the little clean crysatls in catalogs that say hold 300 times their weigh in water, why wouldn't they use them


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am guessing that people want to use a natural product, not chemicals. With everybody screaming go green, that is not surprising.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

So where do you get all this moss? So you grow it on your own or what. I am interested, I have tried the whole "poor beer on the rock trick, and the milk and moss in the blender" trick and neither did a thing.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

We harvest the moss in natural moss marshes around here. It grows naturally all by itself. Moss that grows on rocks and trees is different than the moss we harvest. You must have heard of peat moss. The moss we harvest is actually on top of the peat. We don't dig up the marsh, just take the sphagnum moss off the top.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow! You and me are gona talk come spring!! I dug a pond/lake that had 5' plus of this peat moss kinda stuff, hen I hit into it with a excavator it blew water into the air. I have a PILE of it I traded work for. I want to show a pro like yourslef pictues of the stuff so I know what I have. All I know is that I used it once on a lawn as "topsoil" and it never dried out!! It is always wet and grows green grass threw the hotest summer days. Do you get your supply from public land or private?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

We get our moss from public and private land. Peat moss is more like dirt. Sphagnum moss has long strands, kinda like hay. I don't have pics on this computer, but I can post some later.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah the stuff I have is like dirt but in spots its five feet thick of a sponge like, soft, "stuff" that I think is old cat tails and skunk weed and all kinds of organic matter. You can puLl it apart in layer and see prints of leafs and there are also little seeds and branches still in it. To be so thick I would have to imagine it took hundreds of years to build up? I would think it would be against the law to havest a product from public land?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

We get contracts from the state and counties to harvest the moss. It would be pretty hard to bring all our equipment in and harvest a moss marsh without someone noticing. It usually takes us a year to harvest a marsh.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

newhere;932504 said:


> i have the torsion bars on my 2008 2500hd d-max raised/tightened all the way to the max to compensate for the boss v-plow. Now the front axle is making some noise and i know something is broke and or letting loose. I know this problem was not caused by the torsion bars and heavy plow but im worried the dealer is going to give me a hard time or even deny repairs because i have the bars cranked and a 8'2" plow on a diesel truck when that truck is only rated for a 7' straight blade.
> 
> has any one run into problems with this sort of situation?
> 
> ...


The problem may have been caused by the t-bars, and may also be from stress brought on by the previous owner. Do you drive it hard with the tune? T-bars don't need to be maxed out by any means. If you truly

wanted them maxed, then an entire front end alignment would be needed. The IFS front end can only take so much before bad things happen. Maxed t-bars screw up every CV angle set by the factory settings,

which adds tons of stress.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

newhere;934708 said:


> lets get one thing straight, the problem has been present for two weeks. i did the bars 11mi ago so that surely wasnt the cause. When i bought the truck it had the programmer on it and the deciding factor for the purchase was whether or not gm would void the warranty. now the dealer i bought it from said no way is that programmer a problem and even sold me a extended power train warranty so i have a sturdy leg to stand on even if i have to take it 200mi back to the original dealer.
> 
> i do see the seal leaking on the front axle and i know that wasnt caused by a plow being put on.
> 
> trust me gm will be fixing it.


If you truly believe that your T-bars being cranked and having a over weight plow on it have nothing to do with the problem you have then why worry about returning anything to stock? The dealer would have to explain and prove why either one of those modifications had anything to do with the issue at hand. My guess would be its a CV or U joint going to crap on you which would most likely be from pushing snow in 4wd and turning the wheel.

Also your warranty is VOID if you have a programmer on it regaurdless of what that last dealer told you at the time of sale. They would tell you anything to get a deal. The sales person and finance person made a commision off selling you the extended warranty and could care less at this point. And lets face it the turn over rate at dealers is nuts so when you go back and start pointing the finger at someone they will not be there anymore.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Back to the Moss .....


----------

